# Budgie respiratory infection



## MrsBeaver (May 7, 2021)

Hi! I'm new here. I just got my first budgies off craigslist last Friday - three of them, the seller said they were very healthy. I named them Snidget, Widget, and Picket. By the following Wednesday we were at the vet with Widget getting antibiotics for a respiratory infection. So much for "very healthy". So my questions are:
1) She's had two doses so far, but she's still bobbing her tail and her throat is pulsing like a bullfrog's. When can I expect to start seeing improvement in her symptoms? (I've had poor luck with antibiotics in my own past so I tend to question their efficacy, lol)
2) Can budgies transmit illnesses to other species? My canary, Sunny, is let out most days for free flight and he keeps going to visit Widget, sing in her face, and try to pick a fight through the bars, and I was wondering if he could catch whatever she has.


----------



## ElysiaMarie (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello and Welcome! 

I believe that with any new bird arrival to your home they are supposed to be in a separate part of the house and quarantined from any other birds for at least a month due to the fact that illnesses in birds can go without symptoms for a while. 

In this case, your new budgie was already showing symptoms and should be kept quarantined away from the other birds while it is in recovery. 

In my opinion, I would keep the budgies away from Sunny for at least a month in a different room or a different part of the home. I'm not sure if the illness can be transmitted between the species, but I personally would not take that chance. 

Again welcome! I have my fingers crossed for a speedy recovery for your little girl <3


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It usually takes a few days to start to see the effect of the antibiotic, I assume because you said she has has 2 doses that you are giving it directly into the mouth, is that correct? Your other birds are at risk for contracting the infection, is she sneezing or does she have a nasal discharge? I would keep her separate from the others.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Quarantine means housing the new bird(s) in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Birds mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 

Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird(s) in a completely different room.

The budgie that is ill needs to be quarantined away from your canary as well as away from the other budgies.
I'm surprised the vet didn't tell you this.*

*Quarantine - Is it Really that Important?*

*Quarantine Your Birds*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*


----------



## MrsBeaver (May 7, 2021)

Thanks for the advice! Widget is quarantined in a separate cage from the other two budgies but it didn't occur to me right away that the canary might catch it (I mean, he's a finch, not a parrot) and even so I never dreamed he'd actually get up in Widget's face like that. I think it's because we played musical chairs with cage locations and her isolation chamber is where his cage used to be (it's in a different room now) and he's feeling territorial. It was really quite hilarious to watch, but I won't let him do it again. Hope that's not shutting the barn door after the horse already escaped. I would be a wreck if Sunny got sick. 

Query: the sickie has been acting very depressed when she can't see or hear the other two. I take it separate cages on opposite sides of the room is insufficient quarantine and she's just going to have to tough it out? Or can they, as they say, "socially distance" where they can see and hear but not touch one another?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*They need to be in separate rooms as illnesses such as respiratory infections are likely to be airborne.
Play music for her in the room she's in and try to spend extra time with her.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome 👋 to the forums! 

You've been given great advice and resources above. Please be sure to ask any questions you may have after reading through everything, and best of luck with your little ones! 

We'd love to stay posted on how they're doing so. I hope things go well 🤞

Cheers


----------

